# Mileage expenses and hmrc



## Pinky (Feb 15, 2008)

I am maybe being a total **** but I am sure I read on a forum somewhere ( and I cant find it )that if a worker gets mileage for using a car for work and say only gets 24 p per mile then the rest up to I think it was 40 p per mile can be claimed back from hmrc or at least I am sure it was hmrc but some sort of claim can be made whether its only to make the tax less .
TIA


----------



## Tsubodai (Oct 20, 2012)

Does this help?


----------



## wickedredvtr (Aug 25, 2008)

Hi, you are correct. The standard mileage rate for using your car for business use is 45p per mile, however, it is up to the employer what they actually choose to reimburse the employee. My company uses the standard HMRC rates base in engine size, so as if the 1st June I only get 14p per mile. The idea being that it reimburses me for fuel cost only as I also receive a car allowance for the maintenance aspect.

This means that I can claim tax relief of the different between the 14p I'm paid by my employer and the standard 45p per mile.

I have just filled in a P87 (tax relief for expenses of employment) form for last financial year to claim back tax relief(20%) on the difference between what my employer paid me and the 45p rate. I received after 6 weeks a nice cheque and also they changed my tax code for the current year to take into account my business mileage. So providing I do roughly the same mileage this year I won't need t make a claim, but you have to be careful you don't do less and end up having to pay money back to the HMRC.

If its your first claim it's really easy, simply fill in the form with your total business miles, what you have been paid by your employer, and the difference between what your could have received if you used the full rate.

Keep in mind that they can ask you to provide evidence, so best to keep a diary of where you have been and mileage. As I have to fill this out for work anyway to claim the 14p is serves as a bonus when you come to do this.

Link to the form http://www.hmrc.gov.uk/forms/p87.pdf

If you have any question feel free to give me a shout and I will help if I can.

If your doing high milage if definitely worth claiming.

Another tip, my employer always make me deduct normal home to office commute from any journey, so if you live 20 round trip they will not pay that on any journey. However if the place you are travelling to on business it not our normal place of work then you can claim that additional milage back on this form. It all adds up over 12 months! And you can do back dates claims for up to 6 years I believe.


----------



## Pinky (Feb 15, 2008)

Thanks for the info .
I have to pay have business on my car insurance as I sometimes have to do overtime and can claim mileage for the o/t travelling to work only .
I don't do anything like a lot of miles a year but I will look into trying to claim this back .
Thanks again .


----------

